# How Brazil Nuts Can Change Your Life



## Jillaroo (Aug 30, 2013)

_This is an article about the goodness of brazil nuts and also has a nice recipe at the end._:hair:


http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fo...change-your-life/story-fneuz8zj-1226707602445


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 31, 2013)

I like Brazil nuts. We eat mixed nuts fairly often but have only used pecans in recipes. Only in sweets such as pies, cakes, and candy.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2013)

Brazil nuts are a good bedtime ritual ... a few before going to sleep are as good as a sleeping pill.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)

Brazil Nuts . . .


----------

